

Startups and Angel Investment - noelchurchill

I'm starting a startup with clear methods of generating revenue and although I hope it becomes successful beyond my wildest expectations, I honestly don't have any clue as to how successful it will become and how many customers I will be able to get and how long it will take to get them.  I don't think any startup can know these numbers.<p>I'm speaking with investors about receiving some angel funding.  Without an accurate projection of revenue and expenses, how do I know how much of the company to offer them?
======
pg
The market decides.

They'll decide what valuation to offer you; you'll decide whether or not to
take their offer.

~~~
noelchurchill
So I just give them my best estimates of revenues and expenses and they'll
make an offer based from that? How long into the future should I project?

~~~
pg
Their offer probably won't be based on your estimates of revenues and
expenses. For most startups those are mere guesses, and usually very hopeful
ones. For a typical early stage startup, their offer will be based on things
like whether you seem smart and driven, and whether the project seems like it
could be really big.

------
fuelfive
If you're pre-revenue, offer them convertible debt.

